# WILCO Models Scaling Back: Wanna Buy A Garage Kit Company?



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey guys! Been very absent for very long... Extremely busy with running the museum and real-life family concerns.

I am looking to sell all or some of my prototypes and molds; this includes box art, instructions, decal masters etc.

My 1/48th Proteus and Icarus are among the masters for sale.

If interested, contact via message or EMail at [email protected]

Da Sarge


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Update: The prop section of my line has been sold, down to my spacecraft line.

1/32 2001 EVA Pod
1/48 PotA Icarus
1/48 Proteus (inner space still counts as space!)
1/200 Spaceship Luna
1/300 Cosmostrator

Da Sarge


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Sarge,

PM sent.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Tom Clawson (Oct 25, 2020)

Sgt Wilco said:


> Update: The prop section of my line has been sold, down to my spacecraft line.
> 
> 1/32 2001 EVA Pod
> 1/48 PotA Icarus
> ...


----------



## Tom Clawson (Oct 25, 2020)

do you have any more POTA Icarus models ?? if so can you sell me one ?? a while ago I sent you some money for one and ask to send me one when you had any ?? if not I buy one now !!
Tom Clawson


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You should really not include your home address in a public post but send it by conversation (PM) to Sgt Wilco directly. (Click on his user name and then click on start conversation.)

Did you also try the email address he has listed?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

You did notice the date of Sgt's post? Haven't seen Sgt's presence in ages.
(my mind is telling me he might have passed away, but my mind is a sieve, so don't take for reality)
Buc


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

BUC, yes, well noted that date
didn't want to burst Tom's bubble


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sgt Wilco (or someone still accessing his account) was here a little over a month ago. So it's posslble he could respond to Buc, but it is never a good ideal to include that type of information in a public post - use a private conversation (PM) instead. Or as in this case the preferred contact route (which in and of it self is not a much better ideal - unless it was a throw away email to start with.)

🤙


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

"...respond to Buc Tom"


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello Troops-

The rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated!!! Got out of the business in 2011 to concentrate on the Museum; finished up Grad School and got my Masters Degree in History. Luckily, my mother got to see me as a subject matter expert on television before she passed away (that, to her, spelled the pinnacle of success for any historian). (National Geographic Channel, Hitler's Last Stand series, "Enemy Allies" episode. I'm the fat dude in the blue shirt).

Not into resin anymore- multiple chemical sensitivity saw to that. I do build stick-and-tissue airplanes, as well as restoring old cars and military vehicles... will post a couple of pics of the latest projects!

Da Sarge


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome back from the brink of speculation! We are going to need a note from you doctor to verify though. 👩‍⚕️


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

In terms of 'Da Sarge Keeping Out of Trouble...'
Here's my biggest project- the Museum's M3 Half Track! Brand-new from axle to axle, including rebuilt engine, braking system, electrics, transmission/transfer case and new tires & tracks. Now installing all of the new armor plate and upholstery!


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Personal project #1: Dumas 'Walnut Scale' Fairchild PT-19 Cornell. Built straight out of the box and covered with colored tissue to keep weight down. Flies straight as a pin!


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

"Coming Soon" (in other words, 'In my copious free time') I will be doing a frame-off restoration of my recently-acquired 1979 Bradley GT MkII. Billed as a 'Luxury Sports Car' in kit form it used a Volkswagen Beetle frame/floor pan and mechanicals. This one is a VERY rare factory-built, factory-titled example. Pay no attention to Rocket J. Donkey and Moneypenny Donkey in the background- they just want a car ride


----------

